# Gone very quiet in here



## AAM_User (14 Oct 2015)

Now everyon's got their refund, the section has practically died.

Is anyone appealing?


----------



## OPTI (14 Oct 2015)

Yes we are currently putting our appeal together it's going to take time as we are disputing the tracker rate they have put us on also .


----------



## random2011 (14 Oct 2015)

We were not part of the redress scheme but we do have a case with the FSOB as the margin offered to us upon expiry was 3.25% and we believe it was an attempt to trick us off our tracker 6 years ago. We are on an SVR ever since and paying 4.5% PTSB made us an offer recently which was an insult as we had to drop our case if we decided to accept the offer. We rejected it flat out. It does sound from media reports that the CB is looking at other cases which were not part of the redress and I am hoping that includes our case.


----------



## AAM_User (14 Oct 2015)

I'm in the process of writing for for all intents & purposes what is a victim impact statement - how their actions affected us.  

I've come to the realisation that PTSB are guilty of defamation of those who fell into arrears because of their actions.  If you obtain your ICB report [costs €6], you will see that any arrears are noted on the report.  If you applied for credit of any sort in the timeframe of that appearing & now & were refused, They have damaged your good reputation.  I would urge others to get their report & make their own conclusions, but this puts a slightly different spin on things for me at least.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (15 Oct 2015)

Padraic Kissane and I wrote to the Customer Appeals Panel asking for a meeting to suggest how common issues could be dealt with. 

We were told no. 

There is something odd happening. We don't even know who is on the Customer Appeals Panel, apart from the Chair - Patricia Rickard Clarke. 

Brendan


----------



## Wardy7 (15 Oct 2015)

Hi All,

Interesting development from my end I think!!

I had made an official complaint to PTSB (as opposed to appeal), regarding the 3.25% rate.  I received notification saying that it was being looked at and they would be back to me soon.......appreciate your patience......blah blah blah.  We got a couple more letters saying the same thing.

Yesterday however, we received a letter with a difference.  Again saying "we are still investigating the matter", but with an additional paragraph in this one -

_*"Every effort will be made to agree a fair and reasonable resolution with you.  However, if you remain dissatisfied with the Bank's proposed resolution you may refer the matter to the Financial Services Ombudsman for adjudication."*_

So it certainly looks like they will be offering something!!


----------



## AppleSun (15 Oct 2015)

@AAM_User the PTSB will give you a copy of your credit report for free upon request. I got mine.

I am going to work with Padraic Kissane on my appeal. I got the correct tracker rate and it's a good one so no issue there. But I will be seeking higher compensation. He now has a format for an appeal for his clients to use I believe.


----------



## Wardy7 (15 Oct 2015)

@AppleSun, I too, am working with Padraic Kissane on the appeal but this is actually aside from that.  I think it's quite positive.


----------



## katnia (15 Oct 2015)

Wardy7 said:


> @AppleSun, I too, am working with Padraic Kissane on the appeal but this is actually aside from that.  I think it's quite positive.


Hi Wardy7.  I hope you get a positive outcome on your rate.  I think it's very positive that they are still investigating the matter. Regarding the following line though... *"Every effort will be made to agree a fair and reasonable resolution with you. However, if you remain dissatisfied with the Bank's proposed resolution you may refer the matter to the Financial Services Ombudsman for adjudication." *We had that line in one of our letters (we subsequently got redress) and I also thought it was positive.  However, back then I 'googled' PTSB Complaints and seen on there website they have the same line...which made me think it some kind of standard response.  It would be interesting to see if anyone got that line while they were getting holding letters on the mortgage issue and then subsequently didn't get redress.  I don't mean to burst your bubble or anything like that but when we had the same line in one of our letters and we went through the same thought process as you initially and then put it down to being a standard response to a complaint letter.  Best of luck with your complaint.


----------



## AAM_User (15 Oct 2015)

AppleSun said:


> @AAM_User the PTSB will give you a copy of your credit report for free upon request. I got mine.


Thanks.  Didn't know that, ordered & paid for two last night [one for her, one for me].  Oh well...  Just another expense to add to the list.


----------



## AAM_User (15 Oct 2015)

Brendan Burgess said:


> Padraic Kissane and I wrote to the Customer Appeals Panel asking for a meeting to suggest how common issues could be dealt with.
> 
> We were told no.
> 
> ...



Any gut feelings Brendan or are they just taking their time now the heat is gone off them?


----------



## Freshstart (16 Oct 2015)

Anyone else going with Anthony Joyce? We are signing up with him as we just felt the appeals process was too overwhelming to take on ourselves. I guess that's what PTSB had in mind when they put the appeals pack together!! Brendan are you saying the appeals panel hasn't even been put together yet?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (19 Oct 2015)

ptsb has gone quiet.  They have appointed an Appeals Panel, but have not said who is on it, other than the Chair  - Patricia Rickard-Clarke, from whom I got the letter. 

We had hoped to help them and the borrowers agree a common approach, rather than forcing everyone to take an individual claim, but they don't seem interested in that,  so you will have to send in individual claims. 

The big issue is the rate being used when no rate was specified.  If the Panel rejects those complaints, those affected will have to come together to get legal advice and mount a High Court challenge. 

I would not trust the FSO on such a big issue. 

Brendan


----------



## AAM_User (20 Oct 2015)

Thanks Brendan


----------



## phil (21 Oct 2015)

random2011 said:


> We were not part of the redress scheme but we do have a case with the FSOB as the margin offered to us upon expiry was 3.25% and we believe it was an attempt to trick us off our tracker 6 years ago. We are on an SVR ever since and paying 4.5% PTSB made us an offer recently which was an insult as we had to drop our case if we decided to accept the offer. We rejected it flat out. It does sound from media reports that the CB is looking at other cases which were not part of the redress and I am hoping that includes our case.



Hi random
I thought CB was looking into other banks. Are u sure it ptsb aswel?


----------



## random2011 (21 Oct 2015)

Yes includes PTSB also.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (23 Oct 2015)

phil said:


> I thought CB was looking into other banks. Are u sure it ptsb aswel?



*PTSB to establish mortgage review group following failures*

I presume that it will be looking at all issues.


----------



## gahfan (12 Oct 2016)

Freshstart said:


> Anyone else going with Anthony Joyce? We are signing up with him as we just felt the appeals process was too overwhelming to take on ourselves. I guess that's what PTSB had in mind when they put the appeals pack together!! Brendan are you saying the appeals panel hasn't even been put together yet?


 
Hi Freshstart, I'm with AJ as well. I've sent in some docs etc so just waiting now. The no win, no fee aspect appealed to me. You?


----------

